# Mini Cheese Balls



## ella/TO (Aug 13, 2007)

*Mascapone Bouchees (Mini Cheese Balls)*

Recipe #142623

delightful bit size cheese balls this is just a basic cheese ball you can add whatever you like to the recipe to spice it up of make it not so ordenary just omit the chives and add 1/4 c of what ever you like i like to put in green olives some times and some times a mix of bacon and chedder it just depends on what your in the mood for hope you enjoy
by *winter rowand* 
*| Edit...*
*My Notes*



*Requires Premium Membership




*
*My Notes*​ 
ONLY YOU see your private notes, and they print with the recipe.
Saving Private Notes, and many other features at Recipezaar, requires Javascript. Please enable Javascript in your browser.​ 

6 
servings 12 
miniballs 

 





 1¼ hours 5 min prep 
Change to: miniballs US Metric 

​ 
1/4 lb *mascarpone cheese* or *cream cheese* 1 teaspoon *salt* 1/4 teaspoon *white pepper* 1/4 cup finley chopped *chives* 2 1/2 cups chopped *walnuts* 


in a food processor mix all ingredents except nuts untill smooth.
remove from processor and roll in to bit size balls.
then coat the balls with nuts.
place on wax papper and chill 1 hour befor serving.
Hi folks.....re the above recipe....do you think these could be frozen?....thanks in advance for your replies...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2007)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> *Mascapone Bouchees (Mini Cheese Balls)*
> 
> Recipe #142623
> 
> ...


Ella,
I've frozen nuts without problems, but the cheese, I don't think I would, I'd be afraid that when it began to thaw it would become soft and runny..The recipe looks yummy though and I'd maybe just make a few and try freezing them say 4-5 and see how it works..The rest I'd make and enjoy right now.  Sorry I'm not much help but freezing the cheese, nah, I'd not do that.
kadesma


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 13, 2007)

Thankyou my dear Kadesma.....I sorta thought that way, but since I've never made anything like that, thought I'd ask the "experts". I won't even try to freeze them....will just make them sometimes.....


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 13, 2007)

You know Kadesma, I have a new picture of us from our 60th anniversary dinner our kids made for us, but I don't know how to put it up here in place of this one.....see, one reaches 80 and can't do everything anymore....ROFL


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2007)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> You know Kadesma, I have a new picture of us from our 60th anniversary dinner our kids made for us, but I don't know how to put it up here in place of this one.....see, one reaches 80 and can't do everything anymore....ROFL


Oh Ella,
I still haven't figured out how to post a picture. My pictures of the grand babies have been put up by my youngest daughter..I'm sure one of the mods or administrators could help you though..I'd love to see your new picture.
kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

ella/TO said:
			
		

> You know Kadesma, I have a new picture of us from our 60th anniversary dinner our kids made for us, but I don't know how to put it up here in place of this one.....see, one reaches 80 and can't do everything anymore....ROFL


Hey, ella/TO.

If you use the quick link button/pull down on the top right, go to edit profile and change avatar. Actually, just hit the User CP function as well(saves a step) You can either host the image elsewhere, or direct upload from your PC if it within the proper size allowed.

Hope this helps, PM me with any questions.


----------

